# AJ Reeves Steam Hammer



## Rod Cole (Jan 17, 2020)

Has anyone built one of these? I've done a lot of "trying to look" and have yet to find anything other than the Reeves people themselves posting about this hammer.


----------



## Rod Cole (Jan 20, 2020)

137 looks and no comments, is this question posted in the wrong place? Or is this hammer just that unpopular?


----------



## dnalot (Jan 20, 2020)

Most viewers here never comment. And the weekends here are kinda dead, Perhaps you will get some comments during the week. I for one am interested in hearing some feedback on the Hammer.

Mark T


----------



## Rod Cole (Jan 21, 2020)

I might order the magazine back issues the build project is in~


----------



## mfrick (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello   I am presently building a Model Steam Hammer I purchased the castings from Brunell  Models.  So just a heads up the castings are pretty nice but the drawings are horrible.  80% of the dimensions missing and the ones that are there are wrong, so be ware.

Mike


----------



## Rod Cole (Jan 23, 2020)

I checked out that hammer also but liked the "A" shaped frame of the Reeves better, however still have bought no hammer (have plenty to do without it) You might try to find the build article from 1899 for better info~


----------



## Grandad Colin (Apr 5, 2020)

I started making this hammer as we are in lockdown with the covid virus. 
So far it has gone well. I to tried to find anyone that had made one to no avail.


----------



## Rod Cole (Apr 5, 2020)

I've begun building up the base & a little done on the main frames. Also been picking up the Engineering in Miniature for the build articles. I had 4 of the magazines coming from "down under" in the mail, when the tracking said they passed thru LA and a month later they still had not reached Maine I figured they were lost. So I found the same in England and ordered, next day the first showed up. You never know what will happen~


----------



## Grandad Colin (Apr 5, 2020)

What are the issue numbers? I didn't know that it had been serialized, I have the Tinker steam pump castings, just waiting for the side frames to come from the laser cutting man. I found all the magazines for the steam pump. Made the job a lot easier to understand.


----------



## Rod Cole (Apr 5, 2020)

It starts in August of '97 and goes to October '98 Reeves said it starts in July, not true (I bought July) I have yet to get the last couple so not sure if that's right. I got started on this but found my lathe to have finally drove me over the edge, and decided to replace it. The new one is just about ready to go to work, an Acra 14 40 with variable speed drive~


----------



## Grandad Colin (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks for that, I will have a look and see if I can get the issues as well. 
My lathe is third hand that I know. There is no makers name on it, but I have found that Boxford parts fit it. But it is not a Boxford lathe.


----------



## mfrick (Apr 5, 2020)

So I have finished my Burnell Steam Trip Hammer see attached photo's.  The Hammer works great and you definitely don't want to get your finger under it.  It is a wicked tool now I just need to find a use for it, maybe cut the pressure down and use it for cracking walnuts.

Mike


----------



## jcreasey (Apr 6, 2020)

That's beautiful work Mike.
I would love to see some photos of the Reeves version too from some of the other guys making those.
A little steam hammer is on my never ending bucket list!


----------



## Rod Cole (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like a very nice job mfrick


----------

